# Brine recipes



## bullmastiff (Sep 6, 2007)

When I submitted my roll call thread I was asked about my brine recipes.

Here are a few I have used.

Meat: Turkey
Brine: Soy, Honey 
Source: Alton Brown (Good Eats)
1 cup soy sauce 
1 1/2 cups honey 
1/4 cup salt 
1/2 gallon apple juice 

In a large saucepot, simmer first three ingredients until solids are dissolved. Add apple juice, cool, and submerge turkey in mixture. Place in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Rinse and allow to dry prior to smoke.


Meat: Turkey
Brine: Orange, Honey 
Source: Me

1/2 cup orange extract
1 1/2 cups honey 
1/4 cup salt 
1/2 gallon water

In a large saucepot, simmer the four ingredients until solids are dissolved. Cool and submerge turkey in mixture. Place in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Rinse and allow to dry prior to smoke.


This below is my most used brine.

Meat: Pork, Turkey
 Brine: Molasses, Cinnamon
 Source: Me

1 cup salt
1 gal water
8 oz (half a jar) molasses
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
4 tbs ground cinnamon

In a large saucepot, simmer the ingredients until solids are dissolved. Cool and submerge meat in mixture. Place in the refrigerator for 24 hours. Dry prior to smoke.

I'll use this brine on a pork butts with no marinades or rub and it makes a  pretty good pulled pork. I don't rinse the meat off after I brine with this. I do still dry the meat. I pat dry the meat with paper towels. 

Bullmastiff


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 6, 2007)

Loks good! I like orange on poultry!


----------



## adb551 (Sep 6, 2007)

Turkey

2 gal watter
6 oranges, quartered
6 apples quartered
2 cup salt


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 10, 2007)

Please, feel free to add your own Brine recipes to the list. We can make this the unofficial home for Brines till it's added to the list.


----------



## wavector (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this would be wonderful. I'm trying this one on the next smoke.


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 27, 2011)

adb551 said:


> Turkey
> 
> 2 gal watter
> 6 oranges, quartered
> ...


what type of taste does the oranges and apples provide??


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2011)

This has been my "Go-To" Bird Brine for 20 years...Many family members will request Roast Chicken over Steak or Seafood when they come to visit. It's not Exotic but it makes Good Bird...JJ

Poultry Brine

1C Kosher Salt

1/4C Paprika

1/4C Granulated Garlic

1/4C Granulated Onion

1/4C Dry Thyme

2Tbs Grnd Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

2 Gal Water, as needed

Combine, brine Bird 24 hours...Air Dry in refridgerator 24 hours.

Spray Bird with Butter Flavor Pam...Season as desired...Roast or Smoke.

Correction: It's 1C Kosher Salt / 2 Gallons Water not 1/2C...Sorry


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2011)

All the above brines are in my recipe book now... Thanks everyone... Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 28, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> All the above brines are in my recipe book now... Thanks everyone... Dave


X 2


----------



## roller (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks!!!


----------



## hoser45 (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm cooking for the whole family. We'll have a regular turkey too, but for my smoked one (first time for any of us), would a highly spiced brine be too much and overpower the flavor of the turkey? Should I start with a simple, fruity brine like the orange and apple version vs anything cajun? I know this is subjective, but opinions appreciated!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## papa chubby (Nov 19, 2011)

1/2 gallon apple juice

cup of salt

large onion rough chopped

5-6 cloves garlic smashed

poultry seasoning

2 lemons

Bring mixture to a boil to let everything meld.

Let cool.

Brine away adding enough water to cover bird.


----------



## breadysmith (Nov 22, 2011)

Jimmy J or anyone willing to contribute...I'm trying your brine recipe from earlier in the thread this year on the turkey I'm going to roast (don't worry I'm smoking one too..just don't have room for two in my cookshack) what do you recommend to season the outside and/or inside of the bird with when roasting?  Also,do you use a bag when you oven roast?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 23, 2011)

OK this is the Brine I use on birds

1 Gallon Water

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup dark brown sugar

1 TBS Tony Chachery's

1 tsp cumin

4 cloves of Garlic

2 bay leaves

Mix all ingrediants well and put into a gallon jug place gallon jug in freezer for 24 hours.  Spatchcock chicken and brine for 6 to 8 hours.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2011)

breadysmith said:


> Jimmy J or anyone willing to contribute...I'm trying your brine recipe from earlier in the thread this year on the turkey I'm going to roast (don't worry I'm smoking one too..just don't have room for two in my cookshack) what do you recommend to season the outside and/or inside of the bird with when roasting?  Also,do you use a bag when you oven roast?  Thanks in advance.


For the Holidays I usually Mix 1-2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning  and 1/2tsp Black Pepper into 1Stick of Soft Butter...Rub it under and on the Skin...If I'm Lazy or short on time I Spray with Butter Flavor Pam and sprinkle with the Same...I never used a Roasting Bag...JJ

Check the Brine Recipe...It's 1Cup Kosher for 2 gal Water instead of the 1/2C...Oops


----------



## maloff28 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have seen a lot of people suggest "air drying" in the refrigerator.  Sorry for being dense... do you mean just leave the turkey uncovered, unwrapped in the fridge? Is that not a danger to the other food in there?

I know people do that with steaks to dry-age, but I am always a little more wary of poultry.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 21, 2012)

Uncovered, in fridge is fine as long as nothing is physically touching the poultry. You're still keeping it refrigerated. And there's nothing on it so nasty that it's going to contaminate everything in the fridge just by being in there. If the bird was that "dirty" then you have other problems :)

Seriously though. It's fine. Just clear a space and don't lean stuff against it. Once it's been brined you'd stand more of a chance of something ELSE in the fridge contaminating the turkey! :)


----------



## iowa josh83 (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't seen any of them use cranberry juice and that is what my recipe calls for, so here goes:

2 cans of cranberry juice concentrate (only stuff I can find anymore is a "cranberry blend", has apple juice, but it works)

1 can of orange juice concentrate

1 can of cranberry sauce (with whole berries)

1 Gal of water

1/2 cup of Kosher salt

1 T of peppercorns

2 T of onion powder

2-3 cloves of minced garlic

2 tsp of thyme

2 tsp of rosemary

2 tsp of black pepper

Add all ingredients into stock pot, simmer for 20 minutes. Allow liquid to fully cool before adding your bird, I usually make it a night or 2 ahead and keep refrigerated. When you remove your bird it will be a beautiful pink/rose color, great indicator that the brine has worked! Pat dry or allow to dry. I cook my turkeys breast down, I think it helps keep the breast moist. I also add 2 sticks of real butter into the cavity of the bird. This butter will slowly melt and cook into the breast, its awesome!! You may need to prop your bird up a bit to keep the butter from running out the bottom end of the cavity. You may also need to seal off the neck with a potato or something to keep the butter from running out that way.

I will note, I have been known to add some additional water to cover the bird completely once I've added it to the brine.


----------

